

HappyFox is a Gorgeously-Designed Customer Support Web App - sjain
http://www.penn-olson.com/2011/08/14/happyfox-customer-support-web-app/

======
darylteo
I do like the design, from the screenshots!

\- Did you hire someone to do the UI?

\- If so does this person have a background in usability?

\- Was the dashboard initially designed from the ground up with usability in
mind?

Thanks! Daryl

~~~
sjain
The UI is done completely done in-house by our team. The idea with the design
was to keep content always in focus and a lot of our own and customer
experience in what works for a support staff.

The design process included mocking up the entire application in HTML/CSS long
before we actually coding the application. Lot of workflow improvements was
done at this stage.

We have consciously attempted to keep navigation and content separate and
hence have no vertical navigation to other parts of the application when you
are actually working on a ticket.

------
egomaksab
What's the difference between <http://www.helpdeskpilot.com/> ?

~~~
sjain
While the product is derived from Helpdesk Pilot, a lot of things are
different: Our target segment, product use case, pricing and delivery.

Helpdesk Pilot is established as a deployable enterprise product now. Also,
Helpdesk Pilot has served a different market, for instance, it caters to large
group of Internal IT help desk requirements in banks, universities and many
other large organizations besides being used for customer support by many
other companies. Many features like LDAP integration is more important to
enterprise segment than for a cloud based customer support software.

We have plans to add different set of features for these products to serve
different requirements more effectively.

